# Poetry



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 15, 2013)

There was an Inspector from Nantucket

Builder told him to suck it

Had an uphill waste and ungrounded panel

Contractor said he was anal

Now the owner just sh1ts in a bucket.

Brent


----------



## steveray (Oct 15, 2013)

I know Andrew Dice Clay....and you Sir...are no Andrew Dice Clay.....!...


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> There was an Inspector from NantucketBuilder told him to suck it
> 
> Had an uphill waste and ungrounded panel
> 
> ...


Having a bad day??


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 15, 2013)

Levity!

Tough crowd.

Brent


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Levity! Tough crowd.
> 
> Brent


I don't even no whether to tell you to keep your day job!!!


----------



## steveray (Oct 15, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Levity! Tough crowd.
> 
> Brent


Toughest crowd you will ever love!...We are like the Peace Corps........with stop work orders....


----------



## jar546 (Oct 15, 2013)

There once was a girl named Brent

Whose house was actually a tent

She sawed some wood

More than she thought she could

Now her sewer is leaking from the vent


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks. Now I have booggers on my shirt.

Brent


----------



## pwood (Oct 16, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Thanks. Now I have booggers on my shirt. Brent


 call it your braille shirt!


----------



## Mac (Oct 16, 2013)

BAD LIMERICK WARNING!!!!!

There once was a Codes guy in New York

Who put effort into his work

The contractors heard

he was kind of a nerd

So now they all call him the code dork.


----------

